# أجهزة الأشعة



## الأبلق الفرد (28 مايو 2008)

-أنواع أجهزة الأشعة الرئيسية -
لا شك أن معظمنا يعرف مبدأ توليد أشعة X ، وهذا المبدأ يستخدم في تصوير الجسم وفق عدة تقنيات سنبدأ بتعدادها اليوم والحديث عن كل منها لاحقا.
1- جهاز الأشعة الأساسي BRS(Basic Radiography System .
2- جهاز الأشعة البسيط Conventional Radiography
3- جهاز التصوير والتنظير Flouroscopy & Radiography.
4- جهاز تصوير الأسنان ( بانوراما + سيفالو ).
5- جهاز تصوير الثدي.
6- جهاز التصوير الرقمي .
7- جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوري المحوسب أحادي الشريحة .
8- جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوري المحوسب متعدد الشرائح .
9- جهاز قياس الكثافة العظمية .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2008)

شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خير .

بألأنتظار المزيد والجديد .

البغدادي


----------



## glucose (28 مايو 2008)

يسلموا كتير
اقالله ايام التجهيزات 2 و3 ذكرتني فيهن
هلأ قاعدة عم بدرس تجهيزات 4 وعم بقول اسقالله ايام أجهزة الأشعة 

بانتظار المزيد من الشرح عن هذه الأجهزة


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك


----------

